# Snail



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

How long is the lifespan of a snail.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

It depends on what kind of snail. Ramshorn snails can live for at least a year. It also depends on what kind of fish you have in your tank.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah, big fish will view a snail as a tasty treat, if your intending to keep them make sure they are too big for your fish to eat... or to proliferous i suppose.


----------

